# Emulsion, degreaser, etc. . . bad for septic systems???



## Cinder (Sep 30, 2007)

I am setting up a small t-shirt printing shop on a property with a septic tank and I'm worried about damaging the system with emulsion and other t-shirt processing chemicals like degreaser. Does anyone have any experience with using a filter to remove contaminants? Should I worry about damaging the tank?
Thanks,
Cinder


----------



## gareyd (May 5, 2007)

Unless you plan on making lots of screens a week I wouldn't worry about it too much.

I do recommend putting Rid-X down the toilet on a weekly basis for every septic tank, I've never lived in the city and always been on septic...never had to have a tank pumped in my life...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2006)

I use a septic system out here in the country. All the literature says plastisol is non-biodegradable. I had to have my system pumped off last year BUT palstisol was not the problem. I have been using the system since 1998.

Additionally, I use a recirculating wash out booth to get 95% of the ink (palstisol) off. I use ICC ink Degradent #8270 to break the ink down and plain water to wash the ink off. Once a month I open the washer ,pull the two filters out, let them air dry and toss in the trash. I then put in fresh water and am ready to go again...... no ink in septic system.

The other chemicals going into the septic system are all bio-degradable.


----------



## Cinder (Sep 30, 2007)

The plastisol isn't a problem because I just wipe that up and throw it away - trying to save as much as possible and throw as little away as I can. What I'm worried about is three fold - 1) The emulsion, degreaser, etc. . that does get washed down the drain will either clog up my septic system or damage it. 2) the chemicals will find their way into the leech field and cause a toxic waste dump. Maybe even getting back into the ground water supply. 3) The chemicals will inhibit the growth of bacteria which you NEED in your septic tank in order to break down your crap. I don't want to be the kind of person that leaves a toxic problem for the next occupants and I don't want to spend thousands to replace a screwed up septic system. Thanks for your replies. They are helping me figure it out.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Your non-human waste products will not break down in the septic tank, so you have to pump more often.

When you pour other liquids down the drain, that liquid will end up in your septic field.

Filtering will get most of the solids as nicely described above.

You will leave liquid chemicals and small solids residue of stencil and plastisol behind in the field.


----------



## DesertGorilla (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Emulsion, degreaser, etc. . . bad for septic systems or sewers????*

*I've never posted, but have read a ton. You seem to be the right person to ask, and I'll create a post if needed. 

But I was wondering if you could help me out. I need to know what to do with my waste water... 

I purchased a washout booth, but currently dont have a drain set up... not to mention that I'm not sure if its even okay to run that stuff down the drain.

So as of now i dont use anything special as far as chemicals go...i just bought a start up kit from Ryonnet, so I'll be using what they sent.

My plan for now is to use a 5 gallon bucket underneath my booth with a strainer of some sort to catch any debris. But after that what do i do with the water in the bucket? 

I searched the forum didn't find exactly was i was looking for so i thought I'd ask here.

Thanks,

Eric 
Silverback Jerseys & Uniforms / Graphics & Design

Tucson, AZ








*


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Emulsion, degreaser, etc. . . bad for septic systems or sewers????*



DesertGorilla said:


> *I've never posted, but have read a ton. You seem to be the right person to ask, and I'll create a post if needed. *
> 
> *But I was wondering if you could help me out. I need to know what to do with my waste water... *
> 
> ...


My washout booth isn't connected to a drain either. We have a 10 gallon tub underneath it and we dump it out once it's full out our dock door. 

I could connect it to a drain, but I'm afraid it'll clog.


----------



## DesertGorilla (Apr 17, 2009)

So no concerns with running it down the drain?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

DesertGorilla said:


> So no concerns with running it down the drain?


From what I read, the emulsion, dehazer, and degreaser I use is all bio-degradable.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

My stencil remover says "Biodegradeable: Considered drain safe for all sewer treatment facilities".


----------

